# [Reopen] Radeon 57xx support

## yellowhat

Hi all.

I have just bought the new Ati radeon 5770, but it works very bad only with xf86-video-vesa driver.

I decided to switch to fglrx but ati-drivers doen't compile because I have xorg-server-1.7.4.

So I will wait 10.1 release that (I hope) will support 1.7 series.

Now I have two question:

- is there a way to configure vesa better, if yes what?

- are there any other driver that works?

Thank you all.

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Iiyama 2202VS" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Logitech MX900" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "ddc"

   Load "dri"

   Load "extmod"

   Load "GLcore"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "vbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail"   "true"

   Option   "IgnoreABI"      "on"

#   Option   "AIGLX"         "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Logitech MX900"

   Driver "mouse"

   Option "CorePointer"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option "Buttons" "10"

   Option "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

   Option "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00_13.3-2.1/input0"

   Option "Resolution" "800"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Iiiyama 2202VS"

   VendorName   "IVM"

   ModelName    "PL2202W"

   HorizSync   30.0 - 80.0

   VertRefresh   55.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Sapphire ATI HD5770"

        Driver          "vesa"

   VendorName   "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV530 [Radeon X1600]"

   Card      "ATI Radeon HD5770"

#   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

#   Option      "AccelMethod"      "EXA"

#   Option      "AccelDFS"      "true"

#   Option      "ColorTiling"      "true"

#   Option      "DRI"         "on"

#   Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Iiyama 2202VS"

   Device     "Sapphire ATI HD5770"

   Monitor    "Iiiyama 2202VS"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#        Mode         0666

#EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#   Option      "Composite" "true"

#   Option      "DAMAGE" "true"

#   Option      "RENDER" "true"

#EndSection

```

Last edited by yellowhat on Tue Feb 16, 2010 3:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> - is there a way to configure vesa better, if yes what?
> 
> - are there any other driver that works?
> 
> 

 

VESA is block at 1024x768 I think or 1280xsomething max and you can't do nothing about it.

Did you try radeonhd instead of fglrx ?

----------

## yellowhat

Radeonhd not yet. I will try it tomorrow, maybe -9999 version.

But on http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd there is no sign of 5xxx support

----------

## kernelOfTruth

it's not there yet:

 Initial Open ATI Evergreen Support By FOSDEM? 

----------

## d2_racing

So you video card is brand new, you will have to wait.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

downgrade to 1.6.5 by masking 1.7* stuff, after that you can upgrade again

this should prolong your card's lifetime span, decrease power and heat consumption/production and improve productivity

there should be several threads detailing which packages need to be masked in this forum

----------

## yellowhat

Sorry but I can't find any topic about downgrade xorg-server, could you link they?

Thanks

----------

## yellowhat

RadeonHd git version doesn't work.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> RadeonHd git version doesn't work.

 

best ati5770 3d support=official driver

best opensource ati5770 3d support=kernel-2.6.32.2 and above, mesa, libdrm and xf86-video-ati from git/svn

radeonhd supports squat in comparison to xf86-video-ati, even radeonhd's main goal (hd) is supported by xf86-video-ati.

----------

## yellowhat

I am using mesa-9999, kernel 2.6.33-rc5, libdrm-9999, xf86-video-ati-9999, but it doesn't work.

Perhaps I have to configure something in xorg.conf

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> I am using mesa-9999, kernel 2.6.33-rc5, libdrm-9999, xf86-video-ati-9999, but it doesn't work.
> 
> Perhaps I have to configure something in xorg.conf

 

probably, the driver should be radeon instead of vesa, do you use kms? whats the output glxinfo?

keep in mind that the support is still pretty basic because amd had just released the docs not to long ago.

a sidenode, with xorg-server 1.6 and above you need to migrate your inputs to hal unless you've compiled it without the hal flag.

----------

## yellowhat

As driver I tried "ati" and doesn't work, now I use "vesa"

I don't use kms, I used it with my old x1600XT,  disabling with radeon.modeset=0 in grub.

I want only use my video card in full resolution (1680x1050), I don't want 2d or 3d accelleration, I will wait for fglrx support.

I tried to downgrade xorg-server with:

```
##### /etc/portage/package.mask

# >=sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.33_rc1

# X11

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7

>=x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0

>=x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0

>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0

>=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1

>=x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1

>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.0

>=x11-libs/libX11-1.3.2

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.1.1

>=x11-libs/libXi-1.3

>=x11-apps/xinput-1.5.0

>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3

>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/recordproto-1.14

>=x11-libs/libXtst-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0

>=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.0

>=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2

>=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1

>=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1

>=x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.1.1

!>=x11-apps/xinput-1.5.0

!>=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7

!>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.1

!>=x11-libs/libX11-1.3.2

!>=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.0

!>=x11-libs/libXext-1.1.1

!>=x11-libs/libXi-1.3

!>=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1

!>=x11-libs/libXtst-1.1.0

!>=x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.1.1

!>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0

!>=x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0

!>=x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1

!>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.0

!>=x11-proto/recordproto-1.14

!>=x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0

!>=x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0

!>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1

!>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0

!>=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1

!>=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0

!>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3

!>=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2

## ati-drivers sucker

=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3

=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2

=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.1

=x11-proto/recordproto-1.14

=x11-libs/libX11-1.3.2

=x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1

=x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1

=x11-libs/libXext-1.1.1

=x11-proto/inputproto-2.0

=x11-libs/libXi-1.3

=x11-apps/xinput-1.5.0

=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0

=x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.1.1

=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1

=x11-libs/libXtst-1.1.0

=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.0

=x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0

```

But this is what I get: emerge -uDNav world system

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.024  USE="(-test%)" 122 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.024  USE="(-test%)" 209 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/IO-Compress-2.024  USE="(-test%)" 207 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.1 [2.0] 61 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.17 [9999] USE="-debug% (-static-libs%)" 400 kB [1=>0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2 [2.3] 39 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0 [4.1.1] 38 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2 [1.1.0] 36 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 [1.2.0] 36 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3 [2.1] 43 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2 [1.14] 39 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 [1.2.0] 37 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.5 [7.1.1] 79 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libX11-1.2.2 [1.3.3] USE="ipv6 xcb -debug (-doc%)" 1,833 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.5 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 265 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.3] USE="-debug" 274 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 235 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 220 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 213 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-apps/xinput-1.4.2 [1.5.0] USE="-debug" 106 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.6 [1.7] INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron% -elographics% -evdev -fpit% -hyperpen% -joystick -mutouch% -penmount% -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/mesa-7.7-r1 [9999] USE="xcb -debug (-gallium*) -motif -nptl -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -none -nouveau -r128 -radeonhd -savage -sis (-sunffb) -svga -tdfx -via" 4,884 kB [1=>0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.7 [9999] 15,900 kB [1=>0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0 [1.2.0] 38 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.2.0] USE="-debug" 215 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2 ("<x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2" is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.0)

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2 [1.2] 38 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1 [1.7.4] USE="hal ipv6 xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -nptl -sdl -tslib" 4,575 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.1] USE="-debug" 231 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2 ("<x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2" is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1)

[ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4-r1 [9999] USE="-debug% (-static-libs%)" 902 kB [1=>0]

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7" is blocking media-libs/mesa-9999, media-libs/mesa-7.7-r1)

Total: 29 packages (26 downgrades, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 31,263 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage/temp/portdir

 [1] /usr/portage/dist/local/layman/x11

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/mesa-7.7-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    media-libs/mesa required by @world

    media-libs/mesa required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/opengl-7.0', 'nomerge')

    media-libs/mesa required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/glu-7.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.99.901 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.2[-minimal] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0 (masked by: package.mask)

/etc/portage/package.mask:

# X11

- net-misc/vnc-4.1.3-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/temp/portdir/profiles/package.mask:

# RaÃºl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (24 Jan 2010)

# Upstream stopped developing open source version,

# heavy patching done by Fedora

# and they've deprecated it for some time ago.

# net-misc/tigervnc is its replacement

# To be removed in 30 days

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## yellowhat

What does this mean?

```
[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7" is blocking media-libs/mesa-7.6.1, media-libs/mesa-7.7-r1)

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> What does this mean?
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7" is blocking media-libs/mesa-7.6.1, media-libs/mesa-7.7-r1)
> 
> ...

 

it means you need to unmerge xorg-server-1.7

if you don't need 2d and 3d, then go with the os driver, it is more stable also you don't need glx and dri modules to be load in the xorg.conf

it is all nice an dandy you say it doesn't work but you don't seem to want us to help you get them to work, you need to decide on what do you want to do and focus your question more.

if you want to get the os driver to work, we need more info like the content of Xorg.0.log

----------

## yellowhat

I want to use my card at 1680x1050 resolution with os driver until fglrx will support xorg-server-1.7 

This is what I get with xf86-video-ati-9999

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.4

Release Date: 2010-01-08

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33-rc5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux vascogentoo 2.6.33-rc5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 23 14:13:57 CET 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 radeon.modeset=0 # splash=verbose,fadeout,fadein,theme:yellowhat console=tty1

Build Date: 24 January 2010  06:33:47PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.4

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 25 14:36:01 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Iiyama 2202VS" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Iiiyama 2202VS"

(**) |   |-->Device "Sapphire ATI HD5770"

(**) |-->Input Device "Logitech MX900"

(**) |-->Input Device "Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(**) Option "IgnoreABI" "on"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

(**) Ignoring ABI Version

(**) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0x81eaa40

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68b8:1002:e147 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf3fe0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.4, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.4, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.4, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.4, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.4, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.4, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.4, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.4, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.4, module version = 6.12.99

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.4, module version = 6.12.99

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 1.5.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, since it's not supported, the driver load but your card is not found.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, since it's not supported, the driver load but your card is not found.

 

not sure thats the issue, the error is screen related

I've remembered reading somewhere that you can get a basic display with the latest os driver on that card

----------

## yellowhat

But I used the same screen with x1600xt with no problems.

I think this card isn't supported by os driver.

So where I can find a guide or something else to downgrade xorg-server?

Or I should wait for 10.1 release of fglrx driver?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   In fact, since it's not supported, the driver load but your card is not found. 
> 
> not sure thats the issue, the error is screen related
> 
> I've remembered reading somewhere that you can get a basic display with the latest os driver on that card

 

you guys are trying to get something running which isn't possible

see:

http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

you can try to burn energy and hours to get it running or downgrade xorg and start using fglrx

----------

## DaggyStyle

right, my bad.

the latest official driver suppose to support your card

----------

## yellowhat

In the end how can I downgrade Xorg-server?

----------

## DaggyStyle

unmerge xorg-server, clean unneeded deps and emerge it again

this should work.

----------

## yellowhat

But which package I have to mask?

----------

## yellowhat

Can I use this list?

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7

>=x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0

>=x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0

>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0

>=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1

>=x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1

>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.0

>=x11-libs/libX11-1.3.2

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.1.1

>=x11-libs/libXi-1.3

>=x11-apps/xinput-1.5.0

>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3

>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/recordproto-1.14

>=x11-libs/libXtst-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0

>=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.0

>=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2

>=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1

>=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1

>=x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.1.1

----------

## DaggyStyle

try to downgrade xorg-server only first

e.g.

```
emerge -u xorg-server
```

if it successful, try world again.

----------

## yellowhat

Seems to be solved with fglrx.

Thank you all

----------

## yellowhat

I read some tips on gentoo wiki but are there any other about xorg.conf?

The driver works quite good, but I see a slow response when I change, open or reduce an application, any ideas?

Only a comment: OS driver are much better, KMS rocks.

----------

## d2_racing

I know that you can enable some ati options that will boost your performance, but since I use a nvidia card, I cannot help you with that  :Razz: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

take a look at energyman's xorg-overlay:

 fglrx+kde4+composite, how to make it really fast 

----------

## yellowhat

Hi all.

I want to try open support for r800, but I don't know how to use this git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/airlied/drm-2.6.git drm-radeon-testing

Thanks

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> Hi all.
> 
> I want to try open support for r800, but I don't know how to use this git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/airlied/drm-2.6.git drm-radeon-testing
> 
> Thanks

 

I would recommend to wait for the rc of kernel 34.

in general it is like similar to emerging any sources from the tree, d/l it, copy to /usr/src and continue like manual conf of kernel

----------

## yellowhat

I want only to try,

So what are the command to download git to /usr/src/ and merge it to kernel I use?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> I want only to try,
> 
> So what are the command to download git to /usr/src/ and merge it to kernel I use?

 

you do not merge it afaik, it is the kernel the devs are using with the code they insert to the drm, about git, that's easy: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+use+git

----------

## yellowhat

So I run:

cd /usr/src

git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/airlied/drm-2.6.git  drm-radeon-testing

and then?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> So I run:
> 
> cd /usr/src
> 
> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/airlied/drm-2.6.git  drm-radeon-testing
> ...

 

my guess will be the same commands you run inorder to compile gentoo-sources when manually configuring the kernel

----------

## yellowhat

Ok so I run make menuconfig, enable radeon support, make, make modules_install.

Thank you very much

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> Ok so I run make menuconfig, enable radeon support, make, make modules_install.
> 
> Thank you very much

 

sure, just update here how it is going.

----------

## yellowhat

It works!!!!!!!!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

I am using xorg-server-1.7.5, xf86-video-ati-9999, mesa-9999, libdrm-9999, kernel 2.6.33-rc7, drm-radeon-testing

----------

## yellowhat

But when I boot to gentoo, resolution isn't right, how can I put 1680x1050?

----------

## yellowhat

Where can I see git changes on web about this branch?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> Where can I see git changes on web about this branch?

 

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/airlied/drm-testing.git;a=shortlog

about your previous question, try you xorg.conf

----------

## yellowhat

But the resolution isn't right when I boot, not when I switch to X.

Another problem:

When I logoout from openbox the screen shutdown and I can only type CTRL+ALT+CANC to reboot

----------

## yellowhat

Interesting news: evergreen 3D-acceleration (WIP): Linux-kernel >=2.6.36-rc3, mesa-from-git (7.9-devel) and evergreen_accel GIT branch from xf86-video-ati (http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo),

now I am using kernel 2.6.36-rc3, mesa-9999 (git version) and xf86-video-ati-9999 (git version), so how can I include evergreen_accel GIT branch?

----------

## yellowhat

Other question: with my configuration I get:

```

OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

```

So I am using software render, how can I use GPU render.

Thanks[/code]

----------

## dairyfarm

try this ebuild, modified from the one in x11 overlay

```

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=3

inherit xorg-2

EGIT_REPO_URI="git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati"

EGIT_BRANCH="evergreen_accel"

EGIT_COMMIT="origin/evergreen_accel"

EGIT_BOOTSTRAP="./autogen.sh"

DESCRIPTION="ATI video driver"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND=">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3[-minimal]"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.17[video_cards_radeon]

        x11-proto/fontsproto

        x11-proto/glproto

        x11-proto/randrproto

        x11-proto/videoproto

        x11-proto/xextproto

        x11-proto/xf86driproto

        x11-proto/xf86miscproto

        x11-proto/xproto"

pkg_setup() {

        xorg-2_pkg_setup

        CONFIGURE_OPTIONS="

                --enable-dri

                --enable-kms

        "

}

```

----------

## yellowhat

Ebuild works good.

But when I type startx: wallpaper, panels appears, I can move cursor, but few seconds later cursor continues to move, but nothing else works, I have to push power button, any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## dairyfarm

If you get a white screen, it could be your compiz.  The symptom sounds like you have mesa software renderer and not hardware.

do a eselect mesa list, it should be (from memory now...)

mesa

...

R600

  *classic

...

Its an unstable build, I am afraid I don't really know much of anything

I come across this thread that's pretty helpful to get to the point of trying out the hardware opengl

http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25495&page=10

It is reported that turning off RenderAccel might help

```
        Option      "RenderAccel" "off"

```

It also suggest (all in the Device Section)

```
        Option      "EXANoDownloadFromScreen" "on"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

```

Good luck.  I try all of the above but gave up.  I must say that for an initial code drop, its in great shape.

The stable radeon driveris fantastic, especially impressed by KMS.  But too bad it couldn't run Compiz yet (no hardware nor software OpenGL)

I am giving another go with fglrx, it was crashing like crazy.  Found out that it might've been my uvesafb mtrr setting.

If it crash again, I've already ordered a Nvidia 210 to tie me over until ATI/AMD get their act together with their driver. Spending too much time fighting it already.

----------

## yellowhat

I don't get a white screen; wallpaper panel cursor appear but few seconds after X freezes and I have to push power button to reboot.

I don't use compiz, and if use original xf86-video-ati-9999 ebuild (without evergreen-accel) it uses software renderer through gallium, I have tried selecting r600 classic but same result.

I don't use xorg.conf, so I will try with these configuration.

Thanks

----------

## yellowhat

Using this xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Iiyama 2202VS" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Logitech MX900" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "ddc"

   Load "dri"

   Load "extmod"

   Load "GLcore"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "vbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#   Option   "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail"   "true"

   Option   "IgnoreABI"      "on"

#   Option   "AIGLX"         "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Trust 302KS SilverLine Wireless"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Logitech MX900"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "CorePointer"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option "Buttons" "10"

   Option "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

   Option "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00_13.3-2.1/input0"

   Option "Resolution" "800"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Iiiyama 2202VS"

   VendorName   "IVM"

   ModelName    "PL2202W"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Sapphire ATI HD 5770"

        Driver          "ati"

   VendorName   "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "R800 [Radeon HD 5770]"

   Card      "ATI HD 5770"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "off"

   Option      "EXANoDownloadFromScreen" "on" 

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true" 

#   Option      "DynamicPM"      "on"

#   Option      "ClockGating"      "on"

#   Option      "AccelMethod"      "EXA"

#   Option      "DMAForXv"      "on"

#   Option      "AccelDFS"      "true"

#   Option      "ColorTiling"      "on"

#   Option      "DRI"         "on"

#   Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Iiyama 2202VS"

   Device     "Sapphire ATI HD 5770"

   Monitor    "Iiiyama 2202VS"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

# Section "Extensions"

#   Option      "Composite" "true"

#   Option      "DAMAGE" "true"

#   Option      "RENDER" "true"

# EndSection
```

Seems to work, infact glxinfo:

```
OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (JUNIPER 68B8) 20090101  TCL DRI2

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

```

But if I run glxgears X freezes, and I have to push power button.

Thanks

----------

## dairyfarm

not 100% sure, but you might need this patch.  

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29986

I never experience the lock up reported, but the patch looks harmless and apply it to my kernel anyway.[/code]

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello gentooser.

where can i find the suggested git. cant find it in layman and i cant find it here in thread. i always read your talking about?

thx gentux

----------

## yellowhat

If you are looking for mesa, xf86-video-ati git version, you have to use x11-overlay (layman -a x11) and unmask mesa-9999, xf86-video-ati-9999

----------

## yellowhat

Using vanilla-sources-2.6.36-rc4, mesa-9999 (classic), xf86-video-ati-9999 (branch:evergreen_accel), seems to work good.

Glxgears works (60 fps)

I can see some error:  cursor render isn't good with custom theme, good with default theme

I am using chromium-7.0.503.1, if I see a youtube space inside a web site there are error in rendering, if I see the same video on youtube no problem.

----------

